# PRS Silver Sky



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

"100% PRS through and through"

Riiiighhhht. 






The jokes have already been rolling in.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks very much like a PRS to me. It ain't silver either.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> It looks very much like a PRS to me. It ain't silver either.


You missed it completely. PRS made a Strat. Watch the video. The picture is *satire *- someone pretended Fender made a PRS and called it original - as denoted by my comment "The jokes have already been rolling in."


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I come to these threads to post that DC3's exist.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I remember trying out a PRS Strat almost 30 years ago. 
EG-3 was the model name. 1990 or so.
It was a strat. No more no less. 
And then, as Budda mentioned, they tried the DC3.
I guess you have to try to offer something to all segments of the market these days.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Why does that Strat have bird thingies on it?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> It looks very much like a PRS to me. It ain't silver either.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

See, with DC3's, PRS could say it's their interpretation of a strat. And yes, it's strat-esque. However, the pickguard and control layout are original. The Silver Sky on the other hand... I'll give it the beveled lower horn. To say the Silver Sky is PRS through and through is stretching that considerably.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This guitar is more Mayer's request than a PRS initiative though is it not ?
From what I can gather,he had some sort of endorsement disagreement with Fender and asked PRS to make him this guitar.
The only thing that looks PRS about it is the headstock,and it has been reversed .


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It's an EG reissue.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I know pretty much squat about PRS, but it's got me interest. It sure doesn't SOUND like a Strat, that's for sure. I made copious notes as well, if that means anything.

- 4 colors I like the look of the Tungsten one
- Scoop lower bout PRS color accent.... haha
- locking tuners w/ Brass bushings
- Plate steel bridge, saddles, and block
- Flush not floating bridge
- Threadless trem arm with set screw for adjustment
- Bone Nut
- Backwards PRS headstock
- 635JM neck shape
- no back plate
- rosewood fingerboard

What do the PRS fans think? Sure doesn't sound like a Fender. Has a different character.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually like it. It won't replace my beloved Roadwoarn strat anytime soon but do think this will be a popular model.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its for the JM fans. 

Were the EG's usa?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Love it, especially the red, but at $2300 US it won't be on my Xmas list.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Leeric (Jul 21, 2017)

Google Fender Heartfield Elan


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> It sure doesn't SOUND like a Strat, that's for sure.
> 
> What do the PRS fans think? SUre doesn't sound like a Fender. Has a different character.


Wut


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> Wut


Sounds fuller and richer than what I've heard from Fender. Seems to have a different underlying tonality. That's just my impression from 1 video though. I have a feeling it may not feel the same as a Strat neither, but I have no personal experience. Just an initial impression. What's yours?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It it works better than a strat of equal value, well, then good.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds fuller and richer than what I've heard from Fender. Seems to have a different underlying tonality. That's just my impression from 1 video though. I have a feeling it may not feel the same as a Strat neither, but I have no personal experience. Just an initial impression. What's yours?


It sounds just like a strat. John Mayer wouldn't have it any other way. 
I think your placebo is hard at work here


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> It sounds just like a strat. John Mayer wouldn't have it any other way.
> I think your placebo is hard at work here


What is this supposed to mean? I gave my impression of what my ears heard and your calling me out on some nonsense "Placebo effect" or something? Take your issue elsewhere man.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds fuller and richer than what I've heard from Fender. Seems to have a different underlying tonality. That's just my impression from 1 video though. I have a feeling it may not feel the same as a Strat neither, but I have no personal experience. Just an initial impression. What's yours?


Is it 25" scale like other PRS, or is it 25.5 fender scale?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Is it 25" scale like other PRS, or is it 25.5 fender scale?


Website says 25.5



John Mayer Signature Model

3 PRS 635JM Single-Coil Pickups

Bolt-On 25.5” Maple Neck w/ 7.25” Fretboard Radius


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Seeing as the scale is a Fender length, what about the radius? Like I mentioned elsewhere I don't have experience with either brand, except for the time I rented and tried a number of Strats and non of them felt right for me. I was thinking is was the scale length difference from what I'm used to with the Gibson, but the Squier Tele I have is 25.5" as well and feels just right.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

This is from Fender's website:

7.25” (184mm), is a vintage-era spec now used on just under a third of Fender electric instruments. The 7.25” fingerboard radius originated in the early 1950s, and was used for most Fender electric instruments until the 1980s. It never really went away completely, but its prevalence was superseded in the modern era by the slightly more flattened 9.5” radius.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the 7.25" radius on my Classic 60s Strat .


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> What is this supposed to mean? I gave my impression of what my ears heard and your calling me out on some nonsense "Placebo effect" or something? Take your issue elsewhere man.


You're trying real hard to justify what your ears heard, when it sounds like it what your eyes saw. 
Mayer went to PRS to build a strat he wanted, and you're somehow saying it sounds different. If it was a blind test, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> You're trying real hard to justify what your ears heard, when it sounds like it what your eyes saw.
> Mayer went to PRS to build a strat he wanted, and you're somehow saying it sounds different. If it was a blind test, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


If you say so. You still haven't given me an idea of what YOU are hearing. but if "John Mayer wouldn't have it any other way".....I guess I can be assured that I can trust your judgement on it.

You're a pretty funny guy.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I find it pretty interesting. John Mayer is an amazing guitar player and musician so if this is what works for him, I'd like to try it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sold on the look, but John Bohlinger makes it sounds great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mayer went to PRS because they paid him, he could play a Rondo and get ‘his’ sound.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> If you say so. You still haven't given me an idea of what YOU are hearing. but if "John Mayer wouldn't have it any other way".....I guess I can be assured that I can trust your judgement on it.
> 
> You're a pretty funny guy.


Man you're a clown. You're pretending to hear something different when it sounds exactly like a strat.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Mayer went to PRS because they paid him, he could play a Rondo and get ‘his’ sound.


Exactly, and his sound is a strat sound. What is your point LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Exactly, and his sound is a strat sound. What is your point LOL


my point is, he's out to make money., I think the post was clear, do you need me to repost it?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> Man you're a clown. You're pretending to hear something different when it sounds exactly like a strat.


Sounds like a John Mayer PRS to me. Similar to a Strat. But not the Strat sound. It's the John Mayer sound. Get your head out of your asshole sometime. Show a little respect you punk.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you want to be endorsed by a Strat player, you build him a Strat.

If PRS wanted me to endorse them you can bet your ass they'd be building me a Tele.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> If PRS wanted me to endorse them you can bet your ass they'd be building me a Tele.


no screwin around,,. I look forward to that thread


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> no screwin around,,. I look forward to that thread


As do I, friend.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds like a John Mayer PRS to me. Similar to a Strat. But not the Strat sound. It's the John Mayer sound. Get your head out of your asshole sometime. Show a little respect you punk.


Respect goes two ways. Show a little respect you little man.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I started a fight thread without even using the word Gibson.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> I started a fight thread without even using the word Gibson.


PRS/Fender/Gibson/Taylor/Martin - watch the magic happen.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> PRS/Fender/Gibson/Taylor/Martin - watch the magic happen.


AGILE


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dmc69 said:


> I started a fight thread without even using the word Gibson.


Ya. Thanks for posting it BTW. Peaked my interest in a Strat style guitar. I don't get along with the Fenders for some reason. Just don't feel right for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> AGILE


That doesn't start fights. People just comment about their awesome return policy.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

The Bohlinger video is pretty informative. Looks like a strat, plays like a strat, sounds like a strat. The pickups have a higher output than his classic strat, but sonically they seem very similar.

For me, the aesthetics are jarring. I don't like the look of the PRS headstock on what is otherwise a strat. I wouldn't want a telecaster with a Gibson headstock either. 

But aesthetics are obviously very personal. Maybe there are people who LIKE this look.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure, it sounds like a Strat. That's easy. A Strat can be 3 SC's or 2 SC's and humbucker or 2 humbuckers, or 2 humbuckers and an SC. The Strat spectrum is vast. 

Hell, the list of guitars 'that sound like a Strat' would stun a 20 team of oxen in their tracks. Making a guitar 'sound like a Strat' is about as hard as making ice in the Yukon in December. WTF? Try to make a guitar with 3 SC's not sound like a Strat. That's hard.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Would this guitar sound like a strat?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes. Now if they'd used one of these, it wouldn't.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

That Silver Sky is one ugly guitar! I can't imagine anyone wanting a Strat with 3+3 headstock, it just looks sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!! Stick to what you do Paul, this one is a total miss.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> That Silver Sky is one ugly guitar! I can't imagine anyone wanting a Strat with 3+3 headstock, it just looks sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!! Stick to what you do Paul, this one is a total miss.


I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Across 2/3 forums (because I haven't read the thread on #3) it's mostly the people that don't like it that are keeping the threads alive and the view count up. Go figure.

If TGS has one next time I'm in there, I'll pick it up.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> Across 2/3 forums (because I haven't read the thread on #3) it's mostly the people that don't like it that are keeping the threads alive and the view count up. Go figure.
> 
> If TGS has one next time I'm in there, I'll pick it up.


I think it's like anything. When something is posted people will give their take on it, good or bad. If more people hate it what does that tell you?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> I think it's like anything. When something is posted people will give their take on it, good or bad. If more people hate it what does that tell you?


It tells me that it's selling.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> I think it's like anything. When something is posted people will give their take on it, good or bad. If more people hate it what does that tell you?


People are more likely to post negative comments online. I'd say the "haters" will likely post more than those who like it and that is not necessarily a true measure of sentiment toward the guitar.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, for the record I like PRS guitars. Owned a few over the years and they are top notch. Im not a PRS hater by any stretch of the imagination, just a Silver Sky hater. I can't imagine that is one of Paul's shining moments as a builder.

I also disagree with you on the ratio of people who post. I've seen plenty of threads with equal amounts on both sides or actually more liking a new guitar design. Although not radical, the Ibanez AZ thread over at TGP is one I can think of off the top of my head. Some "haters" but way more "likers".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> Well, for the record I like PRS guitars. Owned a few over the years and they are top notch. Im not a PRS hater by any stretch of the imagination, just a Silver Sky hater. I can't imagine that is one of Paul's shining moments as a builder.
> 
> I also disagree with you on the ratio of people who post. I've seen plenty of threads with equal amounts on both sides or actually more liking a new guitar design. Although not radical, the Ibanez AZ thread over at TGP is one I can think of off the top of my head. Some "haters" but way more "likers".


I won't argue against your observations on this guitar, as I've been mostly avoiding the shitshow comment threads about it. The phenomenon of people speaking up online with a negative opinion over a positive one is more widespread and has been studied and documented.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If the shops are to believed, the preorders of these are selling well. Also, they aren't funny money like the wood library runs or private stock builds.

In which case Paul, John and crew have recouped their expenses and will probably see this as profitable in a relatively short amount of time.

I'm surprised my metal forum friends are hating on the first (?) PRS with a reversed headstock - they love those!

Every one of those lines started with I's so I had to break it up.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

jdto said:


> I won't argue against your observations on this guitar, as I've been mostly avoiding the shitshow comment threads about it. The phenomenon of people speaking up online with a negative opinion over a positive one is more widespread and has been studied and documented.


You're probably correct. That's just been my observation. Maybe the studies didn't include guitar forums.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> If the shops are to believed, the preorders of these are selling well. Also, they aren't funny money like the wood library runs or private stock builds.
> 
> In which case Paul, John and crew have recouped their expenses and will probably see this as profitable in a relatively short amount of time.
> 
> ...


Ya, I'm sure lots of guys will love them. I mean come on, it's John Mayer!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 179641


Give it a maple fretboard and a black pickguard and I'll gladly endorse


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

It's growing on me. People might make fun of PRS and John, but at least they're giving the people what they want. Being a Brent Mason fan I remember being excited to hear about his new PRS signature model....










Then they released this one.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Reminds me of my old Alvarez AE10


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

This whole thing gets a big giant meh from me. If I want a Strat or a Tele there are already tons of options out there in the Fender idiom. PRS should stick to what they know. 

W.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

King Loudness said:


> This whole thing gets a big giant meh from me. If I want a Strat or a Tele there are already tons of options out there in the Fender idiom. PRS should stick to what they know.
> 
> W.


They did.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Morkolo said:


> It's growing on me. People might make fun of PRS and John, but at least they're giving the people what they want. Being a Brent Mason fan I remember being excited to hear about his new PRS signature model....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one actually looks OK. The different shaped pickguard actually does wonders to transform it into something a bit different.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Boring colors if you ask me. Where are the fiesta reds and seafoam greens? 

Bet it sounds and plays great; however, for me, they would need to offer an hss option with a 58/15 lt in the bridge. also, for that amout of cash, it should come with ss frets.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Unless you're a huge PRS fan I just don't see the attraction of another Strat from another manufacturer. The market is pretty well saturated with all levels of quality and price.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Unless you're a huge PRS fan I just don't see the attraction of another Strat from another manufacturer. The market is pretty well saturated with all levels of quality and price.


That's what I was thinking, for that kind of money I could find a clean used custom shop Strat with similar specs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Morkolo said:


> It's growing on me. People might make fun of PRS and John, but at least they're giving the people what they want. Being a Brent Mason fan I remember being excited to hear about his new PRS signature model....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like the switch tip and jack plate on the Silver Sky. I hate the lower bout carve.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Prsman said:


> Boring colors if you ask me. Where are the fiesta reds and seafoam greens?
> 
> Bet it sounds and plays great; however, for me, they would need to offer an hss option with a 58/15 lt in the bridge. also, for that amout of cash, it should come with ss frets.


Why should a sig come with ss frets? I dont think any prs that isnt ps has ss frets.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> Why should a sig come with ss frets? I dont think any prs that isnt ps has ss frets.


Point taken on the sig thing. I just think that Paul and gang start using ss frets on their core models.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Prsman said:


> Point taken on the sig thing. I just think that Paul and gang start using ss frets on their core models.


SS frets are hell to work on for luthiers. They're going to wear out your strings way faster. Given that a normal guitar under heavy use needs a refret maybe every decade, the pros don't outway the cons for most manufacturers.

I'm glad they don't. If SS frets were that much better than what companies use now, they would have made the switch already. Paul is always looking to improve on the way a guitar is built.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

They didn't mention it in the video there, but does the Volume knob look like it's further from that bridge pup than a Fender (or 2 that I've tried). Being a Gibson player, the proximity of the knob to bridge and pup really really bugged me. I kept turning the volume down by accident. Drove me nuts.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

_"Spec-wise, we're looking at a 22-fret maple neck with rosewood fretboard, bird inlays, a 25.5-inch scale length, and a *7.25-inch fretboard radius*. There's a bone nut and what PRS calls its "Acoustic" * frets*, which are "*slightly larger than vintage frets but slightly smaller (in height and width) than what is found on most PRS electrics."* "
_
This is the problem I have with the guitar, mostly the frets. I could likely handle the radius but only with larger frets


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

pat6969 said:


> That Silver Sky is one ugly guitar! I can't imagine anyone wanting a Strat with 3+3 headstock, it just looks sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!! Stick to what you do Paul, this one is a total miss.


I actually like the 3+3. Now if only they’d done away with the overwhelming pick guard of the strat series. It’s the one thing that keeps me from buying an all out strat. I’d rather have a knock off with routed pickups than a fender style pick guard.
Really I don’t think this is an outrageous price for what it is. If you bought a new custom signature strat you’d be paying equal or more than this. Not that I’m gonna buy it- just saying


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Prsman said:


> Boring colors if you ask me. Where are the fiesta reds and seafoam greens?
> 
> Bet it sounds and plays great; however, for me, they would need to offer an hss option with a 58/15 lt in the bridge. also, for that amout of cash, it should come with ss frets.


Paul has spoken on why he uses the fret wire that he does. It has to do with tone, whether one thinks it's hogwash or not, he has his opinions. It' not a cost cutting measure.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

sillyak said:


> Paul has spoken on why he uses the fret wire that he does. It has to do with tone, whether one thinks it's hogwash or not, he has his opinions. It' not a cost cutting measure.


i love the feel of a good prs...nickel frets and all; however, i much prefer the feel and possibly the tone of ss. pretty subjective stuff.

I don't think Paul has written off fully the idea of using ss, if I remember correctly.

I just think it would be a good way to compete with the likes of suhr and music man.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's why I'm placing an order today: Back in December i bought a sight unseen PRS P22 (Custom 22 with piezo). It is hands down the best feeling and playing guitar I've played. Better than my Suhr, K-Line, Fender, Gibson, Anderson etc etc. I know the Silver Sky will have a different neck and radius...but I really don't care. To get the tuning stability and fret work on my Custom 22 in a strat-like guitar is exactly what I was shopping for in the months leading up to the release of this guitar. I thought about buying an NF3, Brent Mason, 513, 508, Special etc but what I wanted was the quality of my PRS in a strat. They did it and I'm sure I'm a complete enough player to adjust to the 7.25" radius as my style is not really dependant on bending high up on the neck. 

Everything else is just noise for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> Here's why I'm placing an order today: Back in December i bought a sight unseen PRS P22 (Custom 22 with piezo). It is hands down the best feeling and playing guitar I've played. Better than my Suhr, K-Line, Fender, Gibson, Anderson etc etc. I know the Silver Sky will have a different neck and radius...but I really don't care. To get the tuning stability and fret work on my Custom 22 in a strat-like guitar is exactly what I was shopping for in the months leading up to the release of this guitar. I thought about buying an NF3, Brent Mason, 513, 508, Special etc but what I wanted was the quality of my PRS in a strat. They did it and I'm sure I'm a complete enough player to adjust to the 7.25" radius as my style is not really dependant on bending high up on the neck.
> 
> Everything else is just noise for me.


L&m has two dC3's at $1500 each, if you want to sort of double up.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> L&m has two dC3's at $1500 each, if you want to sort of double up.


which store? Actually it doesn't really matter...I want the Silver Sky lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> which store? Actually it doesn't really matter...I want the Silver Sky lol.


I await your NGD. I'm not sure but fairly sure it's GTA - I ask about them every once in a while.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like the reverse headstock on the Silver Sky. If this came in Seafoam Green with matching headstock the GAS would be hard to overcome.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I played a used DC3 (powder blue with maple fretboard) at L&M Bloor last night.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> I played a used DC3 (powder blue with maple fretboard) at L&M Bloor last night.


Make sure no one takes it on me


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> Make sure no one takes it on me


It's pretty nice, I must say. The neck feels a bit slim for my taste, but I could probably get used to it. I won't say I wasn't tempted, but my GAS fund is empty right now.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

PreOrder




__
TimH


__
Mar 9, 2018


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

If you watch the videos on the PRS YouTube channel, what they've done is put a slightly modern spin on a late 63/ early 64 era Strat. They tell you exactly that. This era is known for chunky necks (whereas earlier 60s were slim), light alder bodies, and very warm pickups. IMO, this is the best era for the Rosewood board Strat. Many big time players including John Mayer, Doyle Bramhall, Robert Cray favour this era.

PRS isn't hiding that they've taken a golden era Strat and made a couple of adjustments that John Mayer asked for. Worthwhile adjustments in my opinion. Rounded neck heel, flush bridge, etc...

Now for the price - imagine if John had a done a Fender Custom Shop "John Mayer Modern 64" it would have been double the price. I haven't played the PRS, but I'm excited to. I'm excited to compare it to my February 1964 Stratocaster and see how close they've got it. Am I going to buy one, no... but I'd consider it if I didn't already have the real deal.


Edit; I am not a PRS fanboy, nor am I a John Mayer fanboy. I've never owned a PRS, and while I really enjoy John's playing, I find him to be revolting.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No ill intent towards Fender here, just came across this on my channel so I thought it was fitting to post. Haven't watched it yet and am about to


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> No ill intent towards Fender here, just came across this on my channel so I thought it was fitting to post. Haven't watched it yet and am about to


Three nobody's speculating about Fender over a Strat copy. LOL! I think the average guitar player is making more of this than Fender is. Guys move to different sponsors all the time and in the end it's only John Mayer, let's keep that in perspective.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

pat6969 said:


> Three nobody's speculating about Fender over a Strat copy. LOL! I think the average guitar player is making more of this than Fender is. Guys move to different sponsors all the time and in the end it's only John Mayer, let's keep that in perspective.


Yeah. I did watch it and the title seemed more of a click bait thing than anything. They did bring up some very good points that many guitarists do and should ask themselves though. Turned out to be a pretty good discussion actually. Very informative IMO.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Three nobody's speculating about Fender over a Strat copy. LOL! I think the average guitar player is making more of this than Fender is. Guys move to different sponsors all the time and in the end it's only John Mayer, let's keep that in perspective.


So now you need fame to have an opinion on a subject? Yikes.

Also, Rick Beato isn't really a nobody, and his content is always wonderful and informative. Maybe you need to watch videos objectively in the future.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> So now you need fame to have an opinion on a subject? Yikes.
> 
> Also, Rick Beato isn't really a nobody, and his content is always wonderful and informative. Maybe you need to watch videos objectively in the future.


I'll promise to watch videos objectively when you learn how to comprehend what someone else writes.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> I'll promise to watch videos objectively when you learn how to comprehend what someone else writes.


My reading comprehension isn't a problem whatsoever. 
Why even mention "three nobodies" if it wasn't part of your argument? 
Yikes.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> My reading comprehension isn't a problem whatsoever.
> Why even mention "three nobodies" if it wasn't part of your argument?
> Yikes.


Questionable.

Because their opinion about Fender means as much as the 3 drunks at the table beside me.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Questionable.
> 
> Because their opinion about Fender means as much as the 3 drunks at the table beside me.


So my original point stands.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anderton's Demo - 50 minutes. Danish Pete and the Captain...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Anderton's Demo - 50 minutes. Danish Pete and the Captain...


50 min is asking a lot.. any highlights? Is it just a Classic Vibe Strat with a different headstock?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> 50 min is asking a lot.. any highlights? Is it just a Classic Vibe Strat with a different headstock?


Aren't they all?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not going to quote a bunch of stuff from that YouTube, but if I had to put it into a very simple nut shell, PRS built a guitar with all the little details and bits that John Mayer wanted, all the little nit-picking details that maybe Fender wouldn't. And if you watch the video you will see than it is not just a Classic Vibe with a different headstock. It is a collection of many little things and I think John Mayer (like him or not) is successful enough to get as frakking nit-picky as he wants.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Danish Pete sounds pretty fantastic no matter what he's playing, but I do like the sound of the Silver Sky in that video.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm not going to quote a bunch of stuff from that YouTube, but if I had to put it into a very simple nut shell, PRS built a guitar with all the little details and bits that John Mayer wanted, all the little nit-picking details that maybe Fender wouldn't. And if you watch the video you will see than it is not just a Classic Vibe with a different headstock. It is a collection of many little things and I think John Mayer (like him or not) is successful enough to get as frakking nit-picky as he wants.


Personally, I think it had more to do with how much PRS was willing to pay him, vs how much FMIC was already paying him. 

His guitars will be custom madr, hand-picked examples and may or may not be exactly like the assembly line guitars. I'm sure they all have the same features, etc, but Mr. Mayer's guitars will be massaged to the nth degree, just for him. As it should be. He's gonna sell alot of these guitars for them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

102 replies and 1 guy who's actually buying one. Internet forums are awesome exposure for new products.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a few observations:

Has PRS ever made a shitty guitar? Ever? Even the SE line is good.
At $2300, well, there are a lot of Strats that retail around there, so they are pretty much at the same price point as a lot of signature Strats.
Did PRS know that the internet, You Tube, and forums would blow up over this guitar, or are they surprised at the reaction yet still laughing their asses off at the free publicity?
I think it will sell like hot cakes, or at the very least, demand will outstrip manufacturing capacity for a while.
I think the guitar, and the relationship with JM, is a no brainer for business smarts, they made a move that will make them money. The reputation for quality on top of that will make them sell.
Personally, it's way out of my budget, but probably too much guitar for my skills and dedication anyway. It's not targeted at my demographic, but it will be a winner for them. Heck, I bet some will buy it just to piss other people off...lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

With all this fender talk, has anyone read the interview with Ted McCarty from '92 that Rever posted today?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PRS has pre-sold around 500 of these in Britain alone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it’s time to acknowledge the awesome new guitar by PRS and move on to complain about Jack White playing a EVH guitar on his next tour. I’m sure he will have a JW/EVH signature model put out right after the final show.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> With all this fender talk, has anyone read the interview with Ted McCarty from '92 that Rever posted today?


Link? I can't find it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Former Gibson Chief Ted McCarty on Tonewoods and the Problems of 'Top-Heavy' Management | Bacon's Archive


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> Former Gibson Chief Ted McCarty on Tonewoods and the Problems of 'Top-Heavy' Management | Bacon's Archive


Much ass grassy ass.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I think it’s time to acknowledge the awesome new guitar by PRS and move on to complain about Jack White playing a EVH guitar on his next tour. I’m sure he will have a JW/EVH signature model put out right after the final show.


Nothing wrong with an EVH guitar! Mines actually quite versatile (granted it’s mainly EVH inspired - not branded) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Nothing wrong with an EVH guitar! Mines actually quite versatile (granted it’s mainly EVH inspired - not branded)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


calm your tits and quit yelling already,,. I've preordered and canceled the Silver Sky and I'm on the nonexistent list for the Jack White Stealth signature run


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> calm your tits and quit yelling already,,. I've preordered and canceled the Silver Sky and I'm on the nonexistent list for the Jack White Stealth signature run


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

From the man himself:







40 mins, but he explains a lot of stuff, like why he went to PRS, why he made a lot of choices about the design/specs that he did, and he plays it a bit. Mind you he’s playing thru a PRS J-MOD and a Fender Deluxe and the dude can play, but to me it sounds real good!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> 102 replies and 1 guy who's actually buying one. Internet forums are awesome exposure for new products.


Funny you should mention that. I've been looking at a shit load of PRS stuff lately. Couple of Akerfeldt models I've noted up for sale in Edmonton lately as a matter of fact. Didn't even realize they existed till recently.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Who the hell is that John Mayer guy anyway??

I will wait to hear TAG's opinion on it, before I make any decisions


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bolero said:


> I will wait to hear TAG's opinion on it, before I make any decisions


thats another forum


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> With all this fender talk, has anyone read the interview with Ted McCarty from '92 that Rever posted today?


 great article...thx for the link

Ren Wall even got a mention in there


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

vadsy said:


> thats another forum


TAG KNOWS TONE


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

@bolero, the extra head suits you. lol.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

An article...

John Mayer: I made the Silver Sky with PRS because Fender couldn’t “bring the vision that I had to life” | MusicRadar


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

_“To be able to call the guy who started the company on the phone and talk directly about ideas and 
how to build them - that's good for you. It's good to have artists be able to call the guy who runs the 
company. I couldn't do that really at Fender because it's musical chairs - you don’t know who to call._


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like Mayer is paying a lot of respect to both companies as well as the average guitar player. Price of the guitar seems to reflect that as well Great to see. Good article @Hamstrung


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

In a blind test, I confidently doubt anyone could tell a difference between the three.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bg_ue6kH5TB/


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That video would be funnier if I didn’t understand Spanish.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> That video would be funnier if I didn’t understand Spanish.


Yeah, it’s the same with opera; it’s a lot funnier if you don’t what they are going on about.. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul Reed Smith on the Silver Sky


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

From reading in the PRS group on Facebook, these are sold out everywhere with a long backlog of orders. So I guess it’s working for them.

I’m definitely planning to check one out when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Paul Reed Smith on the Silver Sky


That Mcarty/594/LP thing at the end was spectacular.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

can someone clarify: aside from the headstock, what is the difference between this and a strat?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bolero said:


> can someone clarify: aside from the headstock, what is the difference between this and a strat?


Headstock and cutaway. Beyond that, I haven’t held one, so a I can’t say as far as details and feel.



BSTheTech said:


> That Mcarty/594/LP thing at the end was spectacular.


I think it’s a Private Stock Bernie Marsden Model. It looks pretty amazing and, if the SE Marsdens are anything to go by, it’ll be a dream. 

I have a McCarty 594 and that is an outstanding guitar, too.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I think the real story here is that PRS has cracked the code to internet publicity. Take a new product introduction with marginal/ethereal improvements over the universal “Standard” (see what I did there?), link it to a celebrity known for playing another brand, and then (and most importantly) let the internet wieners do the rest. Poof! Millions of dollars worth of free publicity.
Paul’s expertise is improving old standbys. The internet was just another challenge for him.

*Edit. Can you image the outcry if he got Slash to play a 594? The internet would melt.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think it was noted earlier and in an Instagram post by Mayer himself that the differences are specific little, possibly nitpicking, choices and appointments that he wanted in his signature that Fender couldn't get right. The pickups for just one. Slightly higher than vintage frets for another Also Mayer is successful enough (like him or not) that he can have whatever the hell he wants in a guitar, no matter how picky. Also sales and back orders have proven it is a success despite all the hate and criticism by trolls who have never tried one (and likely never will).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I think it was noted earlier and in an Instagram post by Mayer himself that the differences are specific little, possibly nitpicking, choices and appointments that he wanted in his signature that Fender couldn't get right. The pickups for just one. Slightly higher than vintage frets for another Also Mayer is successful enough (like him or not) that he can have whatever the hell he wants in a guitar, no matter how picky. Also sales and back orders have proven it is a success despite all the hate and criticism by trolls who have never tried one (and likely never will).


 haha, great points!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is the poor man version:

Greg Bennett Design Samick Malibu MB1 Pearl White Electric Guitar | eBay


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

we really are a "monkey see, monkey do" species

too bad Greg Bennett doesn't carry the same clout as John Mayer


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

PRS Silver Sky John Mayer Review | Premier Guitar

Reviews are in. Surprise! It's a Strat. I really like how the reviewer tries to imply that it's different at first but ultimately concludes that it's a 63 Strat with infinitesimally small tweaks (slightly more rounded pickguard screws? Are we seriously talking about this?). Given that Paul Reed Smith started building with the goal of creating the ultimate Strat/LP hybrid and he's already had fun with (and been sued by Gibson over) the SC series is it surprising that he tried his hand at a Strat copy? Mayer endorsing it is just advertising gravy. I don't have the cash for one and don't care for Mayer but if I'm being honest with myself it sounds like a great instrument...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He didn't try to build a strat, he built a strat.

I keep posting about DC3's, everyone keeps ignoring me.

For those who can't afford a '63 strat, the PRS is probably a fantastic option.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I think it was noted earlier and in an Instagram post by Mayer himself that the differences are specific little, possibly nitpicking, choices and appointments that he wanted in his signature that Fender couldn't get right. The pickups for just one. Slightly higher than vintage frets for another Also Mayer is successful enough (like him or not) that he can have whatever the hell he wants in a guitar, no matter how picky. Also sales and back orders have proven it is a success despite all the hate and criticism by trolls who have never tried one (and likely never will).


Like I keep saying, if you want to endorse a Strat player you build him a Strat. 

A player of that profile is going to have a bidding war for builders to endorse them. Whoever is willing to build him the guitar he wants for the highest price wins. I'd bet if Gibson would offer him a Strat style guitar for more money he'd jump ship too. It's a money game.

I love Fender guitars, but if Collings offered to build me a signature Tele style to my specs I'd be all over it.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> He didn't try to build a strat, he built a strat.
> 
> I keep posting about DC3's, everyone keeps ignoring me.
> 
> For those who can't afford a '63 strat, the PRS is probably a fantastic option.


I keep reading them and just forgetting to respond. I completely agree with you though. It's comparable with CS Strats. Even cheaper than some of their models. I don't get the hate.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Like I keep saying, if you want to endorse a Strat player you build him a Strat.
> 
> A player of that profile is going to have a bidding war for builders to endorse them. Whoever is willing to build him the guitar he wants for the highest price wins. I'd bet if Gibson would offer him a Strat style guitar *for more money *he'd jump ship too. It's a money game.
> 
> I love Fender guitars, but if Collings offered to build me a signature Tele style to my specs I'd be all over it.


He didn't get paid for this. He says this in the Instagram post (He didn't really need the $$$$)


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Strat copies have been around since the 1970's.....If you want a great Strat copy buy an old Tokai.....I did and it was the best 300.00 American i have ever spent!!!!!!And the Tokai's do not have that god awful head stock


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I only read the first page of this thread, but looking at the amount of replies, it looks like PRS doesn't need to bother putting any money into advertising; the online discussion is doing it for them.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

If I had the money, I would buy one


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Silver Sky featured here (and the video is gold):


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ha, that was pretty good

kind of refreshing vs all the celebrity affluence & bling we get blasted with all the time

John Mayer may have even helped some non-charismatic, regular guys get laid


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> ha, that was pretty good
> 
> kind of refreshing vs all the celebrity affluence & bling we get blasted with all the time
> 
> John Mayer may have even helped some non-charismatic, regular guys get laid


Don't care about the guitar - I'm not really a Strat guy (and yet, I have 2). But if he can make gigging in pajama pants cool/acceptable, I'm in.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Well from what I've heard/listened to/enjoyed of the PRS Silver Sky Mayer guitar, they are definitely the Strat tones that I hear in in my head.

I'd very much like one, but don't have the scratch ... I might be able to scrape enough the get the pickups. I'd drop those in my strat in a heartbeat.


----------

